# A bit overwhelmed..



## Makeupaddict88 (Sep 20, 2009)

So, I am feeling a bit overwhelmed. I have recently graduated a makeup course. I feel that I have improved DRASTICALLY since I first started to attempt to do makeup on other people. Someone has contacted me about doing there makeup next October (2010). She had alot of questions that I think I answered the best I could and as detailed as possible to get everything out there. The thing is, I really would love to do her makeup and start getting some potential clients, but I feel a bit overwhelmed. I don't have much of a freelance kit yet, which really scares me. How am I supposed to go to her house with no makeup? And I can't just go to the drugstore and buy makeup and expect that to be ok. I have been trying to look online to freelance kits that basically start you off with everything you need but can't find a good one. I also don't really know what to charge. I looked around my area to see what other people are charging and they are OUT of control prices. I don't want to scare her off with naming some prices, but I don't want to be known as a makeup artist who will do the job for real cheap either. I guess I just have a couple of questions and I'll just add them here and if anybody can point me in the right direction or give me some advice I would VERY much appreciate that!



Where can I get a freelance kit that basically starts you off with everything you need right then and there? I know I can add on later with things but I would really like to get a kit already made and go from there. 


What prices should I be charging her? Where she would be getting ready is about a 20 minute ride from my house. She said for right now it looks like only her getting her makeup done, but there might be 4 bridesmaids and then a mom. 


What should I charge for a trial? I told her a flat $30 with no traveling fee because another business in my area was charging $75 plus travel for a trial. I thought that was a little high but then again I never asked anybody to do my makeup before so maybe I'm not used to some of the pricing. 


Do you think I should skip out doing a bride for my first "real" job unless something else before that comes along? I've heard horror stories of brides being crazy and I really don't want to feel that overwhelmed on my first job. 


Any other information you guys may have would REALLY help me out. If she does book me (which I'm hoping she might consider) then I have a whole year to get this situated, but the freelance kit is a huge thing to me. I would really like to go there looking the part and feeling like I have everything I need rather than running to the store blindsided with minimal funds and not getting everything I need.


----------



## Ebbychina (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I know it may seem overwhelming, but once you start to gain experience, you will undoubtedly start to gain more confidence. So to answer one of your questions, you should defintely take the wedding job!

With respect to the freelance kit, you should check out NYX. They have two Makeup Artist Starter Kits, the lesser one (Kit B) for $297.00 comes with everything from shadows to foundations  (NYX Cosmetics Inc.) From my experience, their makeup is of good quality, and I have come to particularly like their Mega Shine Lip glosses. 

Secondly, with regards to your charge, initially, you should really consider a price that will yield a profit (even if it is a bit above your break even mark). That means you should factor in the amount of money you will have to invest for gas, products (especially if the client has a specific request), etc. Seeing that other MUAs are charging around $75, I would try to be more competitive (but not too low where a profit can't be made, unless you just want to gain experience initially to build your resume). $45-$60 seems reasonable for a trial, but of course you should ultimately determine a price that works best for you.

Finally, you should try not too be nervous, because a client takes all of that into consideration. Just make sure to take her needs into consideration, and I'm sure you will do well! 

Good luck babes!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Sep 21, 2009)

I did look into the NYX sets, I think I might get the lower one, even though I wish I could afford the bigger one only because in my opinion it seems like it would have alot more stuff and a more vast array of colors I could use. I am going to wait to see what she says back in her email, but still keep looking for a kit.

If anybody else has any info, please let me know.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 21, 2009)

If you're talking about makeup for one job then why not just get a pallet that would be appropriate for that particular occasion.. then gradually build your kit


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, have you checked the other threads on makeup kits? Everyone reall discussed them there. I haven't tried the NYX kits, but I've tried those and they were pretty good. As for pricing, charge what you think you're worth, but don't go too low. Try and keep your prices in the same range as others. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Sep 23, 2009)

The reason I don't want to get just a pallette and go from there is she really hasn't told me what she would like as far as makeup. I asked her and she just said, maybe traditional, maybe dramatic, maybe natural. That's 3 different things that I would need a bunch of different stuff for. I also don't have any foundations and I haven't seen a picture of her so I don't know what color her skin is. I don't want to go in blind sided and have her ask me to try all these things and then be limited by a couple eyeshadows, or a couple eyeliners. I just want to be as prepared as I can be and if that means having MORE makeup then I need, then so be it. I wasn't really looking for clients at the moment, but then she emailed me and I don't want to blow her off if this could have the potential of me gaining experience and clients.


----------



## bad girl glam (Sep 23, 2009)

this is for next year right?  just get the NYX kit and build from there.  if this is for next month, get the starter b kit or go to camera ready cosmetics, mac has a pro student kit,(see if the school you went to is on the list) and take it from there.  i know how you feel about not being prepared.  i had someone that was interested in my services, but decided to go somewhere else because i didn't have a professional kit.  do let fear set in.  this could be a good start for you and something to put in your portfolio/resume.  this woman must have like what she saw in you or your work to ask you to do her makeup for her wedding.  take that as a compliment and get some courage and go for it!


----------



## Odette (Sep 23, 2009)

Check out this site: Camera Ready Cosmetics
The owner is very reputable and has several starter kits at different price points.


----------



## aeni (Sep 25, 2009)

Camera Ready has a good kit.  I'm surprised your school didn't supply or have you buy one....

But I would also like to remind you you have a YEAR before you do makeup on this bride.  Besides concerning yourself with the kit aspect, you need to start learning the contracts too.

Charging her - hard to say because it's a year away.  The economy sucks but don't undercut other artist's rates.  You'll need to do research.  Go online and look in your area if their rates are online.  Call and pretend you're a bride and checking everyone's rates.  She lives 20 minutes away - that's not bad.  I wouldn't charge a travel fee as it'd be all inclusive.

Your first "real" job is not going to be this person because it's a year away.  Test with photographers to build your book and confidence.  Again - contracts.  You learn from issues and mistakes you make.  If you lose this there's plenty other jobs and brides out there...

You need to also do a trial makeup.  Charge half of what you'd charge for the day.  $50 is bare minimum in the industry since that's what the counters charge.  Also set a time limit.  $50 for 5 hours is not good...  Also don't charge a kit fee as those only exist in the film/tv world and not for events or photoshoots.  Yeah you're new and green to this but you're not going to act like one and charge her $25 because people will always think you're only worth $25!

Don't forget your downpayment to lock in the date and also serves as a cancellation fee.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_this is for next year right? just get the NYX kit and build from there. if this is for next month, get the starter b kit or go to camera ready cosmetics, mac has a pro student kit,(see if the school you went to is on the list) and take it from there. i know how you feel about not being prepared. i had someone that was interested in my services, but decided to go somewhere else because i didn't have a professional kit. do let fear set in. this could be a good start for you and something to put in your portfolio/resume. this woman must have like what she saw in you or your work to ask you to do her makeup for her wedding. take that as a compliment and get some courage and go for it!_

 
I am just really nervous about the trial. I have some of my own stuff I can bring if I am really desperate. I already bought some foundations and powders for the kit and went through all my makeup and put stuff in the kit that I never use. I did look online at the MAC pro site and the school I went to was an online school and I didn't see anything on the site that showed it was available for me to buy a kit. I think I will just buy the NYX starter kit that's cheaper and then I can always make a list of the stuff that is in the more expensive kit, and then just buy more and more makeup as I go or the more I have money and make myself the more expensive kit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Camera Ready has a good kit. I'm surprised your school didn't supply or have you buy one....

But I would also like to remind you you have a YEAR before you do makeup on this bride. Besides concerning yourself with the kit aspect, you need to start learning the contracts too.

Charging her - hard to say because it's a year away. The economy sucks but don't undercut other artist's rates. You'll need to do research. Go online and look in your area if their rates are online. Call and pretend you're a bride and checking everyone's rates. She lives 20 minutes away - that's not bad. I wouldn't charge a travel fee as it'd be all inclusive.

Your first "real" job is not going to be this person because it's a year away. Test with photographers to build your book and confidence. Again - contracts. You learn from issues and mistakes you make. If you lose this there's plenty other jobs and brides out there...

You need to also do a trial makeup. Charge half of what you'd charge for the day. $50 is bare minimum in the industry since that's what the counters charge. Also set a time limit. $50 for 5 hours is not good... Also don't charge a kit fee as those only exist in the film/tv world and not for events or photoshoots. Yeah you're new and green to this but you're not going to act like one and charge her $25 because people will always think you're only worth $25!

Don't forget your downpayment to lock in the date and also serves as a cancellation fee._

 
I didn't charge her for gas for the trial period. I did tell her however that if she wants to do anymore trials after that, there will be a trial charge PLUS gas. I thought that was fair. It seems to me like she will want a couple of trials for herself, and also her bridal party. She agreed to it so it couldn't have been that bad. I am in the process of researching some prices around my area and making myself a price list that I can make and make copies of that I can hand out at my clients location so they will have it in writing and realize what I will be charging them. It's a little hard considering there really aren't that many artists around my area so it's hard to see what other people are charging. I also told her as long as I am working with her, I will keep her date locked in for her, but the moment she cancels or changes dates, the date will free up and the next person that comes along and wants that date will get it. I don't expect her to tag me along until a month before the wedding and then have her cancel and say shes going with somebody else.

If anybody has a "price list" or a demo list of some sort that I can maybe look at and see if anybody around the area is charging the same, I would really appreciate that. I don't want to seem to expensive that I won't get any clients, but then again I don't want to be so cheap that everybody thinks that I'm a "cheapy" makeup artist and then people think I don't do good work because of my rates. I want to make sure everything is perfect and smooth flowing so I can be rested and not stressed when I get jobs.


----------



## Willa (Oct 5, 2009)

There is something I don't get, don't take it personnal, but how can you graduate from a makeup school if you don't have the products to work with yet?

How did you practice?


----------

